
Force Majeure - tosh
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Force_majeure
======
core-questions
Obligatory link to the fantastic Tangerine Dream album by the same name:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Afqgm3CzzQY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Afqgm3CzzQY)

